# مال، حق، تابع، بتع



## Abu Fahm

إن اللهجات العامية كلها تقريبا فيها كلمات تُشار بها إلى معنى ملكي مثل مال، حق، تابع، بتع إلخ. اريد احد يوضح لي إستخداما مفضّلا او مناسبا لهذه كلمات. ما هي الحالة المناسبة لإستخدام اما خروف مضافة مثل ي ه ك كم إلخ ام الكلمات المذكورة. ارجوكم تعطوني امثيلة بما فيها الكفاية حتى اشكّل فكرة مكتفية حول هذا الموضوع.
اتمنى ان يكون سؤالي واضحا، لو لا، فساحاول اشرح لكم تساؤلاتي بطريقة اخرى
شكرا


----------



## إسكندراني

كلّ لهجة لها ما تنفرد به هنا على ما أظنّ، لكنّي لا أفرّق كثيراً بين الإضافة و استخدام «بتاع» في لهجتي (المصريّة) إلّا لمّا أريد التوضيح التامّ - و شخصيّاً أستخدم الإضافة إلّا لمّا أريد التدقيق على أنّ ذاك الشيء ملك الآخر مثلاً:
طلعت لقمّة الجبل - القمّة لا داعي أن نشدّد على أنّها تابعة للجبل لأنّ ذلك ليس ما أريده فطلوعي لها أهمّ.
ركبت عربيّة محمّد - الإضافة واضحة (لأنّنا ننطق التاء المربوطة كـ«تْ» لمّا تكون مضافاً) فلا داعي لقول «ركبت العربيّة بتاعة محمّد» - وإنْ صحّت - لأنّ ذلك يلفت إنتباه المستمع إلى السيّارة بدل الفعل (ركوبي لها).
قلم محمود هناك - هذه سريعة على اللسان فممكن المتكلّم يقول «القلم بتاع محمود هناك» لإعطاء المستمع مجالاً ليستنبط الّذي يسمعه. والاثنان سواء هنا في رأيي.
القلم دا بتاع محمود - هنا لازم نقول «بتاع»، لأنّنا لا نقول «القلم دا لِمحمود» في مصر (معناها مختلف و تعني أنّنا سنعطي القلم لمحمود)، ولا يوجد في مصر مماثل لـ«هذا قلم محمود» إلّا ربما «القلم قلم محمود» (زيّ «البيت بيتك» لكنّها نادرة نسبيّاً أن نقولها هٰكذا).

وأظنّ أنّ توزيع تلك الكلمات كالآتي:
تشاد و الحجاز واليمن: حقّ 7agg
مصر والسودان: بتاع btaa3
بعض لهجات الشام: متاع mtaa3
الجزائر: تاع taa3
المغرب: ديال diaal


----------



## Abu Fahm

اعتقد هذا يفيدني يا إسكندراني.
شكرا على شرحك


----------



## WadiH

كتبت لك رداً طويلاً لكني فقدته بسبب سوء الاتصال ولا أظنني أستطيع أن أكتبه ثانية

باختصار هناك لهجات تفضل الإضافة وهناك لهجات بالعكس وهناك لهجات بين بين، فالمغرب مثلاً (حسب ما قرأت) قد تخلت عن الإضافة تماماً.

في لهجتنا لا توجد قاعدة ثابتة، لكن لعل الإضافة مفضّلة قليلاً على استخدام "حق" إلا إذا كان الهدف من الجملة إثبات الملكية.  فمثلاً نقول "بنرجع لديرتنا" وليس "بنرجع للديرة حقّتنا" إلا إذا أردت التركيز على انتمائنا إلى الديرة بدلاً من التركيز على أمر عودتنا إليها، لكن قد أقول "الديرة هذي حقّتنا اطلعوا منها" مثلاً.

وهناك حالات مستحيل استخدام الإضافة فيها وذلك عندما تكون الكلمة المقصودة محذوفة أصلاً، كأن أشير إلى كتاب وأقول: "هذا حقّك ولا حقّي؟" فأنا لا أستطيع أن أضيف إلى كلمة محذوفة.

ولكن في كثير من الحالات في رأيي لا يوجد فرق فقد أقول "جبتوا ملفّكم؟" أو "جبتوا الملفّ حقّكم؟" ولا أظن أن السامع سيلاحظ شيئاً.

والله أعلم.


----------



## Abu Fahm

ما قصّرت يا وادي
جوابك واضح و يكفي
شكرا


----------



## إسكندراني

Wadi Hanifa said:


> كتبت لك رداً طويلاً لكني فقدته بسبب سوء الاتصال ولا أظنني أستطيع أن أكتبه ثانية


أقترح أن تستخدم لازاروس فهو ممتاز ولم أخسر شيئاً قطّ من ساعة ما ثبـّتـّه


----------



## shma

مرحبآآ 
حبيت افيدكم إذا ماعندكم مآنع ...
بالنسبه للهجه الإمارآتيه ...
مالنا يدل على الملكية بس يوم نكون جمل يختلف 
مثلاً ..
سيارتي الياء يدل على ملكية المتكلم للسيارة 
سيارتنا النون الممدوده يدل على ملكية السياره للمتكلم ومع اهله اللي معاه...

شي بسيط ....
شكراً


----------

